# Doku zu ISPConfig 3 - Beteiligung erwünscht



## F4RR3LL (10. Nov. 2009)

Ahoi Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung. 
Ich lese hier im Forum immer wieder das eine Doku zu ISPConfig3 erwünscht ist- auf der anderen Seite ist Till wie ich das so rauslese mehr als ausgelastet. 
Also habe ich nun ein Wiki eingerichtet in dem jeder der Lust hat mitwirken kann und mithelfen kann so nach und nach eine Doku zu erstellen.
Inhaltlich hab ich mir noch keine weiteren Gedanken gemacht, doch dazu ist ja das Wiki da. Auf Bilder sollte jedoch erstmal verzichtet werden, es sollte sich auf Text konzentriert werden.

Mitschreiben kann jeder, registrieren nicht von nöten. 

Neue Domain: http://ispc-wiki.org/

Also ab heute nimmer nachfragen... mitmachen 

--> Du weißt wie man einen e-Mail Account anlegt..schreibs nieder
--> Du weißt wie man eine Webseite anlegt.... schreibs nieder
--> Du weißt wie man einen Reseller anlegt und was der so machen kann... schreibs nieder...

usw ..usw... denke wenn jeder bisher nach nem howto gebrüllt hat nur etwas Wissen preisgibt und niederschreibt sollte das Grundgerüst 
doch recht fix stehen. 

Ich gehe zwar von ner erfahrungsgemäßen Beteiligung nahe 0 aus. 
Wäre aber fein wenn doch der eine oder andere über seinen Schatten springt und ich mich irre.

Gruß Sven


----------



## planet_fox (10. Nov. 2009)

Schaut schon mal ganz gut aus, muss ich ja sagen


----------



## planet_fox (10. Nov. 2009)

Wie ist dokuwiki im vergleich zum wiki, ich mag die wiki syntax nicht.


----------



## F4RR3LL (10. Nov. 2009)

Ich kenne nur die Dokuwiki syntax, komme ich persönlich super mit klar.
Hier die Syntax: http://www.dokuwiki.org/syntax


----------



## Laubie (10. Nov. 2009)

Super idee!
Ich habe mir den Link ganz nach vorne in meine Lesezeichenleiste gepackt!
Mein fester Vorsatz steht, was zu schreiben, bevor es andere Tun ;-)

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2009)

Super Idee, dann hoffe ich dass sich da was tut!  Beim ISPConfig Wiki (http://wiki.ispconfig.de) hat es leider mangels Beteiligung nicht wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## F4RR3LL (12. Nov. 2009)

Till denke das wird schon was ... und wenn ichs allein schreib ... dann dauerts halt. Laubie ist aber auch schon fleissig bei der Sache. Finde ich klasse. 

Ach Till wenn du das wiki lieber bei dir mit ner ispconfig domain hosten willst geb ichs dir natürlich selbstverständlich und linke nur zu dir. Hab einfach so angefangen bei mir...mir ist wurscht wo das gehostet ist 

@ Laubie bist du via Jabber oder icq erreichbar...sehe grade das wir beide zugleich schreiben... können wa uns evtl abstimmen wer woran schreibt. 

wenn du Jabber hast erreichst mich via 
sven [at] jabber [dot] nixhelp [dot] de
icq geb ich dir gern pm .

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2009)

Von mir aus kann das ruhig auf Deinem Server bleiben. Mir wäre es nur wichtig dass die Doku nicht irgendwann mal verschwindet. Also solltest Du aus welchem Grunde auch immer das in Zukunft nicht mehr hosten wollen, dann wäre es gut wenn Du bescheid sagst, dass das Wiki dann auf einem anderen Server weitergeführt werden kann.


----------



## F4RR3LL (20. Dez. 2009)

Nutzt jemand aktiv mydns via ISPConfig3 ? Gibts was zu beachten? Oder funzt das wie in bind9 ? 
Ich will diesen Part und den Mailpart noch dieses Jahr fertig bekommen, da ich mich mit dem DNS Modul unter ISPConfig noch ned befasst hab würde ich mich freuen wenn mir wer kurz paar Infos gibt. Dann muss ich das ned extra testen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2009)

Ich setze auf meinen Servern mydns ein. Am einfachsten fügst Du nene DNS Records mit dem DNS Wizard hinzu.


----------

